# Happy 11th Birthday Jessie!



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

A big Happy Birthday to my girl Jessie. She turned 11 today. We have had Jessie since she was 8 weeks old. She is such a kind and sweet girl. Loves everyone she meets, and loves Sammy our kitty, and of course her brothers. She is extremely healthy and has been her entire life. Always obedient, loves to play like a puppy, and really we could have not asked for a better dog. We love you Jessie!!

When we got her at about 8 weeks old.









About a year old.











8 years old in this picture









Last year on her 10th birthday









And today, here is my beautiful girl on her 11th Birthday!


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

"Happy Birthday Jessie"









Michaela


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Happy Birthday Beautiful Jessie Girl







Hopefully it will warm up enough today to go for a nice long Birthday walk. Hope you like the "homemade dog biscuits" Hugs & Kisses from Aunt Cindy, Meb and Shay


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you look Jessie. Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

What a big, beautiful, proud GSD. Happy Birthday Jessie!


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

Happy Bithday Jessie! 
Best wishes for many more healthy years to share with those who appreciate and love your kind heart!


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

she is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! happy 11th!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Awwww, Happy 11, Jessie. You go girl!


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

She is simply stunning! Happy birthday, heres to many more healthy years.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

beautiful Jessie!! Love the pics!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

LOL I love "The Queen! photo!!







Such a beautiful girl. Her puppy







pic is just so dear! She is a truly beautiful







soul, you can see it shining out through her honest, eager, loving eyes. What a spirit! Cathy, she is wonderful! Happy Birthday Miss Jessie!


----------

